# Dumbalina.



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

We lost Dumbalina 3 days ago. Lina was one of the best rats I have had the pleasure of the owning. She loved giving kisses to those she met. She lived to be 3 years old and during the last month in a half of her little life she formed a PT. Below,will show you how beautiful she was inside and out.

Here is her memorial video;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5azpVsogyM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

What a wonderful tribute


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you so very much


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice video. Sorry for the loss


----------



## SpringSt (Jun 18, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

There's something extra special about some rats and it's extra painful when you lose them. My deepest sympathies and condolences to you and your family.


----------

